

Hacking with Andrew and Brad: an HTTP/2 client in Go [video] - kid0m4n
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG-UaBJXZ80

======
WestCoastJustin
Amazing! Just the presentation style alone, pair programming, talking to the
camera and explaining their thought process, dual computers. Wow, this is
pretty slick! It is like having a mentor right there.

~~~
bradfitz
Glad you liked it! We enjoy making them.

~~~
kid0m4n
Could I suggest also recording an episode when you actually gear up to merge
this into master?

~~~
enneff
We committed it straight to master after we finished the video. The code has
been worked on quite a bit since.

~~~
kid0m4n
I was referring to something which Brad mentioned at the start of the video.
About making this client reuse an underlying connection for multiple requests.

------
staunch
These are great. It's very valuable to see how you guys approach problems in
Go, given that you're among the two most experienced users. Really hope you
guys keep doing them.

------
caipre
Really interesting to watch, thanks for doing this.

Anyone else really impressed by their development speed? I've not used Go and
following someone else in an editor can be difficult, but it took me some
effort to keep up: you guys never slowed down for nearly two hours!

Did you ever find out why ip.appspot.com yielded "Bad Request"?

~~~
Intermernet
TL;DR: Sending both `Host` and `:authority` headers is apparently against the
spec.

Some discussion on /r/golang :
[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/2x626t/hacking_with...](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/2x626t/hacking_with_andrew_and_brad_an_http2_server/coygpij)

------
joshrotenberg
I commented something similar on the first installment of this, but again, in
general, regardless of language or content, it's always nice to watch/listen
to people pair up on something and compare it to how I work (either alone or
with someone else).

------
atonse
Loving this video so far - showed it to my wife and described it to her as
"check out this video... two dudes sitting on a couch programming, but they
are really smart dudes tackling tough problems so it's fascinating", needless
to say, she was amused.

This reminds me of Peepcode's play by play, but they're building real things.

------
michaelchisari
Go is such an elegant and compact language.

------
plug
Slightly off-topic, but the use of 'an' as the indefinite article in the
phrase 'an HTTP' always seems really weird to my brain.

In Ireland we seem to learn a less "rounded" version of the letter H when we
learn the alphabet - I assume this comes from Irish language pronunciation. It
sounds much more like "hay-ch" than "aych", really emphasising that initial
'h'.

So, thinking about it, I guess 'a HTTP' probably sounds pretty weird to every
other native English speaker in the world :)

Anyone else out there prefer 'a HTTP' over 'an HTTP'?

Back on topic: I really enjoyed the last two hacking sessions, it's really
edifying to see the process. More please!

~~~
enneff
You're in the minority with your pronouncation of 'h', but are far from alone:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H#Name_in_English](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H#Name_in_English)

~~~
plug
Thanks! Fascinating. Good to know I am not alone :)

------
kid0m4n
Would love to see this being done in other languages!

------
cyber1
Go really simple and elegant language! Good video.

------
lynxbat
This was awesome. Do more please.

------
xrd
This is wonderful, and as a side effect clearly shows that emacs is much
better than vim.

~~~
enneff
Well, it was Brad's machine, so my vim environment wasn't set up as it is
normally. Not really a fair comparison. :-)

~~~
vhost-
Phew! I thought Acme had ruined you and you were all about that no-syntax
highlighting.

What did you use to switch between emacs and vim? It seemed like a quick hot-
key.

~~~
mseepgood
> and you were all about that no-syntax highlighting

He is. He usually does not use syntax highlighting:
[https://twitter.com/enneff/status/571067872291594240](https://twitter.com/enneff/status/571067872291594240)

------
vkat
This was fun to watch. Thanks, fyi video card is full at 1:42

